# 10 cose belle della vostra vita



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


Posso chiederti perché le chiedi?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


Passata e futura...
1) Passeggiare nelle caldi notti estive.
2) Il garrire delle rondini nel cielo
3) Il lento scorrere del fiume
4) Il sedere delle donne
5) Le automobili
6) Cantare
7) Mia figlia
8) Sesso
9) Viaggiare
10) Passeggiare con la nebbia
11) Fotografare
12) Guardare film 
13) Uscire con nuovi amici
14) Avere qualcuno a cui poter dare un consiglio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché le chiedi?


Perché provo profonda irritazione per il clima lamentoso a ogni livello.
Ognuno di noi ha una infinità di cose belle per cui essere grato alla vita.
È bello leggere anche quelle degli altri, anche fossero solo una birra fresca in estate o in inverno una cioccolata calda nella cucina della mamma.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

15) L'odore delle librerie
16) I boschi che crescono
17) La partenza per le vacanze
18) Amare
19) Le serate strane
20) Guidare
21) L'usura degli oggetti
22) Comprare qualcosa che mi piace a un prezzo ridicolo
23) Il sorriso delle donne
24) Mettere in ordine al casa e buttare ciò che è inutile

25) Fotografare una donna nuda
26) Mangiare bene
27) Le carezze
28) Prendere il sole nudo
29) Salire su un palco
30) Accorciarmi la barba
31) L'odore della pelle al sole
32) Camminare per luoghi sconosciuti e deserti

33) Leggere i vostri commenti...


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


1. La compagnia di mio figlio, fare cose belle assieme 
2. Andare al mare
3. Curiosare nei mercatini
4. Comprare per rivendere (non entro nello specifico, ma ho sbagliato lavoro  )
5. Decorare una parete
6. Sport e attivita' all'aria aperta
7. Godermi il fresco della sera
8. Mangiare 
9. Sognare di tornare a dedicarmi a una passione che fa parte del passato ma non sopita (non specifico, ma è bello ogni tanto riviverla)
10. Parlare in libertà a sazietà, e idem ascoltare, per il gusto di farlo, senza problemi da risolvere 
11. Certi sms inaspettati
12. Sentirmi a casa con certe persone, e in ambienti fuori casa 

Altre ancora ma ho già sforato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 33) Leggere i vostri commenti...


Tutto bellissimo


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché provo profonda irritazione per il clima lamentoso a ogni livello.
> Ognuno di noi ha una infinità di cose belle per cui essere grato alla vita.
> È bello leggere anche quelle degli altri, anche fossero solo una birra fresca in estate o in inverno una cioccolata calda nella cucina della mamma.


Capisco in parte.. Ho avuto crisi personali, lutti, perdita lavoro, crisi di coppia piu leggere, delusione da amici fraterni...e ho sempre ragionato cosi. Ho tanto..guardavo cosa ho e superavo le crisi che un percorso di vita impone. Per la prima volta invece non mi basta sapere cosa di bello ho, ed e tanto lo so. Forse perche da sempre proiettato su di noi e su di lei, forse perché una relazione lunga non può non lasciare ferite indelebili, forse perché con questo evento ho capito tanto..tutto...che la vita quando meno te l'aspetti può cambiare e può cambiarti soprattutto..io sono cambiato..sono  la brutta copia di quello di prima. Come se avessi il silenziatore ai sentimenti, alle emozioni. Come ascoltare la musica preferita ma con de tappi alle orecchie. Come assaporare il tuo piatto preferito, ma avendo il raffreddore.  È un evento che impatta su troppi aspetti, non su uno solo. E tutti aspetti non da poco.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capisco in parte.. Ho avuto crisi personali, lutti, perdita lavoro, crisi di coppia piu leggere, delusione da amici fraterni...e ho sempre ragionato cosi. Ho tanto..guardavo cosa ho e superavo le crisi che un percorso di vita impone. Per la prima volta invece non mi basta sapere cosa di bello ho, ed e tanto lo so. Forse perche da sempre proiettato su di noi e su di lei, forse perché una relazione lunga non può non lasciare ferite indelebili, forse perché con questo evento ho capito tanto..tutto...che la vita quando meno te l'aspetti può cambiare e può cambiarti soprattutto..io sono cambiato..sono  la brutta copia di quello di prima. Come se avessi il silenziatore ai sentimenti, alle emozioni. Come ascoltare la musica preferita ma con de tappi alle orecchie. Come assaporare il tuo piatto preferito, ma avendo il raffreddore.  È un evento che impatta su troppi aspetti, non su uno solo. E tutti aspetti non da poco.


Poi si supera.
Però è anche per te e quelli come te che ho proposto l’elenco.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi si supera.
> Però è anche per te e quelli come te che ho proposto l’elenco.


Lo avevo capito, per questo ho chiesto . Grazie del pensiero


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


1. Danzare
2. La mia mostrina
3. Mangiare
4. Sesso
5. Camminare scalza
6. Sorseggiare un bicchiere di vino seduta in giardino a contemplare il cielo
7. Ricevere un messaggio inaspettato
8. Arrivare a casa, sedersi per terra e lasciarsi coccolare dai tre nanetti
9. Il mare. Sempre.
10. Le librerie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> 1. Danzare
> 2. La mia mostrina
> 3. Mangiare
> 4. Sesso
> ...


Non ho capito mostrina e nanetti.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2019)

1. I miei figli 
2 la mia famiglia di origine
3 il mio migliore amico 
4 le amicizie di vario genere
5 la mia casa tutta per me per godermi momenti di solitudine 
6  camminare
7 il paese in montagna dove ho trascorso tutte le mie vacanze
8 farmi mordicchiare dal mio gatto 
9 il mio lavoro
10 le mie canzoni preferite 
11 il sesso 
L’ordine è casuale


----------



## Lostris (5 Giugno 2019)

In ordine sparso...

- Le risate matte dei miei figli
- Le passeggiate in bicicletta
- Le tazzone di caffèllatte sul divano
- Ballare
- Fare l'amore e fare sesso
- Le bancarelle
- I messaggi, quelli belli
- Andare al cinema
- Le amiche
- Dormire
- Il potere del trio
- Guardare le serie tv
- Respirare ogni tanto guardando orizzonti più grandi
- Sentire reciprocità nel desiderio
- Trovare il tempo per leggere un pò


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 1. I miei figli
> 2 la mia famiglia di origine
> 3 il mio migliore amico
> 4 le amicizie di vario genere
> ...


In effetti 
La mostrina è mia figlia (l'ho sempre chiamata così).
I tre nanetti sono i miei bassotti.

(Scusa Nocciola, ho sbagliato a quotare)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> In effetti
> La mostrina è mia figlia (l'ho sempre chiamata così).
> I tre nanetti sono i miei bassotti.


Pensavo il contrario, sinceramente :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> 1. Danzare
> 2. La mia mostrina
> 3. Mangiare
> 4. Sesso
> ...


daje de Sassicaia


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo il contrario, sinceramente :carneval:


Tre figli? Uh mamaaaa  :mexican:



perplesso ha detto:


> daje de Sassicaia


Ah bene, te lo ricordi


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2019)

scritti in ordine sparso, senza una priorità precisa


  quello che faccio per vivere
  una birra bevuta con chi voglio io
  la mia faccia da schiaffi
  la Roma  

girare per l'Italia 
 dormire 
 i dolci
  il sesso
  le facce che ho visto in TV la sera che ha vinto Trump.  penso di non mai riso così tanto in vita mia
  sapere che all'otto te tu ci sei


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> In effetti
> La mostrina è mia figlia (l'ho sempre chiamata così).
> I tre nanetti sono i miei bassotti.
> 
> (Scusa Nocciola, ho sbagliato a quotare)


Tranquilla fino a un paio di anni fa sotto il mio avatar c’era la scritta “peggior quotatrice” 
Ho fatto di molto peggio


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tranquilla fino a un paio di anni fa sotto il mio avatar c’era la scritta “peggior quotatrice”
> Ho fatto di molto peggio


Posso sempre peggiorare


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


- i miei cuccioli in ogni forma 
- La mia casa, e il suo potere avvolgente e rassicurante
- vino e cibo
- i libri belli
- uno sguardo innamorato
- la corsa, specie se sotto la pioggia 
- dare connessioni logiche ai pensieri 
- creare, qualsiasi cosa 
- la musica


----------



## void (6 Giugno 2019)

*in ordine sparso*


Guidare la moto su una strada di montagna
la mano di mio padre che si posava silenziosamente sulla mia spalla quando la vita mi colpiva duro
sesso
scendere in kayak un fiume alpino
l'abbraccio spontaneo dei miei figli
scendere dall'aereo in Italia dopo mesi di trasferta
l'aria fredda del primo mattino che ti punge i polmoni
una cena tranquilla con vecchi amici parlando del passato
il calore di un fuoco a legna
un messaggio inaspettato


----------



## Divì (6 Giugno 2019)

*In ordine sparso (anche in sequenza temporale sparsa)*

1. Danzare
2. Cantare
3. I miei libri
4. I miei figli
5. Il mio nipotino, L'Alfa e l'Omega, riassunto di ogni significato e senso
6. Le mie amiche
7. Fare l'amore
8. Sotto il vestito niente
9. Il vento
10. Il mare
11. Passeggiare nel verde e ascoltare l'aria
12. Andare in vespa con lui, abbracciati
13. Il cibo e i suoi profumi

...... E tante altre


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2019)

i figli
il cinema e la fiction
la Storia
libri
la natura: il mare, il vento, il tramonto, le stagioni
Milano
l’amore
il sesso
il cibo
gli amici e le persone in generale


----------



## andrea53 (7 Luglio 2019)

1. il giorno in cui diventai un papà;
2. il mio primo viaggio all'estero;
3. la mia prima ragazza;
4. la prima volta;
5. fino all'adolescenza, ogni volta in cui mio padre tornava a casa dopo quattro mesi di navigazione;
6. il giorno in cui portai a casa il duetto 1300;
7. la sbronza epocale che presi a Praga nel 1979;
8. quella volta in cui io e mia moglie ci perdemmo nella metro di Mosca;
9. quando a Manhattan feci scoprire alcuni posti imperdibili, ma sconosciuti ai più, alla figlia della mia amica.
10. il primo viaggio vero fatto da solo con mia figlia. 

what else?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2019)

andrea53 ha detto:


> 1. il giorno in cui diventai un papà;
> 2. il mio primo viaggio all'estero;
> 3. la mia prima ragazza;
> 4. la prima volta;
> ...


Che bello...le prime volte...
Però io avevo capito altro.

Belle anche le prime volte.


----------



## Irrisoluto (11 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capisco in parte.. Ho avuto crisi personali, lutti, perdita lavoro, crisi di coppia piu leggere, delusione da amici fraterni...e ho sempre ragionato cosi. Ho tanto..guardavo cosa ho e superavo le crisi che un percorso di vita impone. Per la prima volta invece non mi basta sapere cosa di bello ho, ed e tanto lo so. Forse perche da sempre proiettato su di noi e su di lei, forse perché una relazione lunga non può non lasciare ferite indelebili, forse perché con questo evento ho capito tanto..tutto...che la vita quando meno te l'aspetti può cambiare e può cambiarti soprattutto..io sono cambiato..sono  la brutta copia di quello di prima. Come se avessi il silenziatore ai sentimenti, alle emozioni. Come ascoltare la musica preferita ma con de tappi alle orecchie. Come assaporare il tuo piatto preferito, ma avendo il raffreddore.  È un evento che impatta su troppi aspetti, non su uno solo. E tutti aspetti non da poco.


Ma secondo me il processo di decadimento psicofisico che descrivi è legato semplicemente alla vecchiaia, cioè alla consapevolezza crescente della morte che si avvicina. Poi è certo vero che alcuni individui molto particolari non spengono con l'età. Ma se a 50 anni riescono a rimanere con la stessa voglia di vivere di quando avevano vent'anni non è certo perché non hanno subito lutti, delusioni, tradimenti ecc., ma per altri mille motivi che sono genetici, sociali, economici, culturali, ecc.

Per rispondere a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], io non riesco a fare un elenco perché trovo che non ci siano cose belle in sé, ma solo belle catene di molteplici cose, cioè che sia sempre un insieme di elementi che nel loro interagire gli uni con gli altri facciano la bellezza di un momento o, per alcuni fortunati, di una vita.
Concretamente, nella mia intera vita, il momento più bello fu forse un pomeriggio di luglio, avevo 22 anni, tornavo dall'università con in tasca un esame importante col massimo dei voti, la mia ragazza mi aspettava con una bottiglia di vino, i clash a palla nello stereo, facemmo l'amore per diverse ore, prima di uscire la sera per andare a raggiungere gli amici in una pizzeria.
Messo in un elenco sarebbe: 
1. L'estate
2. Lo studio
3. L'Amore
4. Il vino
5. La musica
6. Il sesso
7. Le uscite
8. Gli amici
9 La pizza
10. La giovinezza.
Ma la bellezza è in queste cose oppure è nel loro insieme, dato dal vissuto in un momento preciso della nostra vita?


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Luglio 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il processo di decadimento psicofisico che descrivi è legato semplicemente alla vecchiaia, cioè alla consapevolezza crescente della morte che si avvicina. Poi è certo vero che alcuni individui molto particolari non spengono con l'età. Ma se a 50 anni riescono a rimanere con la stessa voglia di vivere di quando avevano vent'anni non è certo perché non hanno subito lutti, delusioni, tradimenti ecc., ma per altri mille motivi che sono genetici, sociali, economici, culturali, ecc.
> 
> Per rispondere a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], io non riesco a fare un elenco perché trovo che non ci siano cose belle in sé, ma solo belle catene di molteplici cose, cioè che sia sempre un insieme di elementi che nel loro interagire gli uni con gli altri facciano la bellezza di un momento o, per alcuni fortunati, di una vita.
> Concretamente, nella mia intera vita, il momento più bello fu forse un pomeriggio di luglio, avevo 22 anni, tornavo dall'università con in tasca un esame importante col massimo dei voti, la mia ragazza mi aspettava con una bottiglia di vino, i clash a palla nello stereo, facemmo l'amore per diverse ore, prima di uscire la sera per andare a raggiungere gli amici in una pizzeria.
> ...


Riesci ad apprezzare davvero le cose belle della vita invece , secondo me, proprio quando le svincoli da un evento specifico


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

Va bene ci provo 

1) Quando io e Paolo guardiamo qualcosa di interessante insieme, sul letto solo io e lui
2) i miei occhi quando va tutto bene e al sole mi si colorano di verde
3) le sere d'estate quando sono abbronzata e dopo il mare vado a mangiare una pizza nella terrazza del mio ristorante preferito
4) quando faccio colazione da sola la mattina presto 
5) quando mia madre mi chiede come va ( che non capita spesso)
6) il Natale
7) quando rivedo i miei amici
8) quando torno dalla palestra sudata ma soddisfatta
9) quando a lavoro va tutto bene
10) quando bacio Paolo


----------



## Vera (10 Settembre 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Va bene ci provo
> 
> 1) Quando io e Paolo guardiamo qualcosa di interessante insieme, sul letto solo io e lui
> 2) i miei occhi quando va tutto bene e al sole mi si colorano di verde
> ...


Ciao Rose! Come vanno i preparativi del matrimonio?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Settembre 2020)

- mio figlio quando ride

- i miei muscoli tonici sotto la pelle (ricordi pre-lockdown  )

- le battute geniali di mio marito 

-  sfinirmi fisicamente di un qualche sport/attività  che mi piace 

- il mare in tutte le sue espressioni: d'inverno, arrabbiato, grigio, blu, trasparente, caldo etc

- il primo caffè del mattino guardando i prati, le montagne  e il cielo fuori dalla veranda 

- quella sensazione improvvisa di felicità senza ragione che a volte mi assale mentre guido, cucino, parlo, rido etc

- le chiacchierate con gli amici

- fare l'amore

- camminare almeno 10 km al giorno

- fare dolci e bere bei vini

- preparare cene ricercate per amici e parenti

- il mio lavoro 

- viaggiare viaggiare viaggiare

- gustare pietanze e cibi mai assaggiati prima

- avere intuizioni geniali  e improvvise su qualcosa mentre non ci sto pensando

- riuscire ad essere utile a qualcuno, con un consiglio o un'azione pratica

- avere le unghie e i capelli curatissimi

- certi "grazie" che arrivano senza preavviso riempiendomi il cuore

- i complimenti che non penso di meritare


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Va bene ci provo
> 
> 1) Quando io e Paolo guardiamo qualcosa di interessante insieme, sul letto solo io e lui
> 2) i miei occhi quando va tutto bene e al sole mi si colorano di verde
> ...


guarda che aspettiamo la partecipazione alle nozze


----------



## Carola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Che bella questa cosa mi era sfuggita :
I miei figli 
I miei animali
Le amicizie e la famiglia gli affetti insomma
Le mie montagne 
La pizza con la birra 
La spiaggia dopo le 18
La mia casetta  in montagna il caminetto in primis e tutto quello che si fa lì davanti 
I Libri davanti al camino 
Il Sesso un po’ dappertutto 
Il vino rosso e bianco a seconda della stagione


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Che bella questa cosa mi era sfuggita :
> I miei figli
> I miei animali
> Le amicizie e la famiglia gli affetti insomma
> ...


A me non bastano mai i numeri.
Ad esempio ho fatto un giochino di fb dei 10 film. Mi sono imposta di fermarmi a 100 
Figuriamoci le cose belle della vita... anche leggere comoda all’aperto è bellissimo o uno yogurt con la frutta fresca... la vita è meravigliosa!


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


I miei figli
Una passeggiata in mezzo al verde
Il mare al tramonto 
Le grida di gioia dei bambini 
Lo sguardo felice di un bambino 
Amare ed essere amati
Lo sguardo di una persona innamorata 
Un ottimo bicchiere di vino davanti al camino mentre fuori nevica
La neve
Quando nevica
Ci sono troppe cose, non mi basta una vita metterle tutte sulla carta


----------



## Carola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non bastano mai i numeri.
> Ad esempio ho fatto un giochino di fb dei 10 film. Mi sono imposta di fermarmi a 100
> Figuriamoci le cose belle della vita... anche leggere comoda all’aperto è bellissimo o uno yogurt con la frutta fresca... la vita è meravigliosa!


Si infatti mi sono fermata a 10 ma potrei andare all nfinto


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I miei figli
> Una passeggiata in mezzo al verde
> Il mare al tramonto
> Le grida di gioia dei bambini
> ...


E ... risvegliarsi la mattina accanto ad un uomo innamorato e rispecchiarsi nel suo sguardo. Senza fretta


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E ... risvegliarsi la mattina accanto ad un uomo innamorato e rispecchiarsi nel suo sguardo. Senza fretta


Con la fiatella


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con la fiatella


Dici che è meglio senza l’uomo innamorato ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dici che è meglio senza l’uomo innamorato ?


Meglio essere innamorata, fa superare la fiatella. Però non bisogna esagerare con l’idillio


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio essere innamorata, fa superare la fiatella. Però non bisogna esagerare con l’idillio


Vabbè ... ho capito.
Brutta cosa l’invidia . 
Ma ti fa così male vedere gente innamorata?
Boh


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia .
> Ma ti fa così male vedere gente innamorata?
> Boh


Invidia per cosa? Scusa se mi intrometto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia .
> Ma ti fa così male vedere gente innamorata?
> Boh



La fiatella ce l’hai anche se sei innamorata.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

Quando stando in mezzo la natura smetti di essere te, e ti senti parte di qualcosa di più grande.
Il riscaldamento e l'acqua che esce dal rubinetto.
La natura, gli animali selvatici e le loro espressioni, il loro manifestarsi alla vita in atteggiamenti, colori, suoni. (Quando scrivo animali selvatici vorrei dire tutti, ma no, in realtà penso a quelli più legati al mio territorio, quelli che ho potuto vedere, anche solo sfiorare per dei frammenti, sono loro che sono entrati nella mia vita anche a nome di altri).
Mia sorella.
Gli alberi, specialmente quelli che possono raccontare un tempo che io non vedrò mai.
Camminare per ore.
L'odore dei funghi porcini, le _mie_ montagne e i _miei_ boschi, e le notti di luglio popolate da lucciole.
Quando mi siedo a mangiare e me la godo come fosse la cosa più deliziosa del mondo.
Quando mi vesto e mi trucco, quando ho una borsa figa, quando l'insieme è un dipinto che mi piace ma anche quando, talvolta, dopo essere tornata da una passeggiata mi vedo un senso di vento scolpito addosso.
La vita stessa. Il suo pulsare.

_...and much more_


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando stando in mezzo la natura smetti di essere te, e ti senti parte di qualcosa di più grande.
> *Il riscaldamento e l'acqua che esce dal rubinetto*.
> La natura, gli animali selvatici e le loro espressioni, il loro manifestarsi alla vita in atteggiamenti, colori, suoni. (Quando scrivo animali selvatici vorrei dire tutti, ma no, in realtà penso a quelli più legati al mio territorio, quelli che ho potuto vedere, anche solo sfiorare per dei frammenti, sono loro che sono entrati nella mia vita anche a nome di altri).
> Mia sorella.
> ...


Questo e un letto con lenzuola fresche e coperte, quando serve, sono le prime cose. Troppo spesso 
lo dimentichiamo, come dimentichiamo la comprensione per chi non li ha.


----------



## disincantata (17 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo e un letto con lenzuola fresche e coperte, quando serve, sono le prime cose. Troppo spesso
> lo dimentichiamo, come dimentichiamo la comprensione per chi non li ha.


Adoro le lenzuola fresche, soprattutto d'estate, il rumore del mare che arriva fino a li, il vento, il cielo stellato sardo, le cene in giardino con figlie generi ed amici, il colore del mare sempre diverso, i fiori, bere acqua quando ho tanta sete, mangiare pecorino e pomodorini sardi con il civraxi ed ichnusa, restare in spiaggia fino a tardi a maggio e giugno, o andarci alle 6 del mattino se ne ho voglia, vedere  sorgere il sole sul mare al mattino appena alzata, e ancora di piu'   la luna rossa certe notti a giugno, e luglio, sentire ridere le figlie tra loro mentre lavo i piatti, vederle felici, una pista da sci con il sole e vista  sulla MARMOLADA, i cannelloni di carne, gli spaghetti con gli scampi, un buon vino bianco ghiacciato e la sera tardi dividere il mirto con mio marito sul divano e gli amaretti sardi, chiacchierare con lui, fantasticare su viaggi che dobbiamo per forza rinviare, d'inverno leggere fino a tardi davanti al camino acceso e sentire il rumore forte del vento e del  mare in tempesta, un film che mi pace anche se e' la decima volta che lo vedo, rivedere la finale dei mondiali del 82, ripensando  a dove eravamo e con chi, e la festa il giorno dopo a MILANO con tanti colleghi ed amici, certi viaggi fatti senza una meta  precisa,  in due, lunghissimi,  in auto 8.000 km, piu'  di una volta, l'Umbria sempre in due girando ovunque, sole e quiete, prendere l'aereo per vedere casa nuova di una figlia e festeggiare insieme, andarla a prendere in aeroporto quando finalmente riesce a venire lei al mare, felice, andare con lei in spiaggia, al ristorante, guardare le foto della bimba che abbiamo 'adottato' in Uganda, sognare di andare a trovarla prima o poi, ospitare le amiche/amici  che provengono da mezzo mondo o incontrarli a casa di mia figlia, cene indimenticabili, anche pulire casa mi piace e stirare, fatto poco fa, lenzuola nuove comprate oggi per altra figlia nel caso decida di tornare al mare in inverno, felpate perche' nelle camere non ho il riscaldamento ed e' piu' piacevole non trovarle di seta fresca o fresco cotone, preparare la camera per lei e viziarla, comprarle abiti e borse e  portarla nel suo ristorante preferito, invitare i suoi amici a cena, altra figlia.  Piantare fiori rubati e vederli crescere, qui facilissimo. La mia casa che adoro. Il silenzio di questo paradiso terrestre.  Potere  fare qualsiasi cosa essendo sola nel residence,  non disturbo nessuno.  E adesso pure la sicurezza di poter girare senza mascherina per qualche km senza vede gente.


----------



## Buffa (17 Ottobre 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adoro le lenzuola fresche, soprattutto d'estate, il rumore del mare che arriva fino a li, il vento, il cielo stellato sardo, le cene in giardino con figlie generi ed amici, il colore del mare sempre diverso, i fiori, bere acqua quando ho tanta sete, mangiare pecorino e pomodorini sardi con il civraxi ed ichnusa, restare in spiaggia fino a tardi a maggio e giugno, o andarci alle 6 del mattino se ne ho voglia, vedere  sorgere il sole sul mare al mattino appena alzata, e ancora di piu'   la luna rossa certe notti a giugno, e luglio, sentire ridere le figlie tra loro mentre lavo i piatti, vederle felici, una pista da sci con il sole e vista  sulla MARMOLADA, i cannelloni di carne, gli spaghetti con gli scampi, un buon vino bianco ghiacciato e la sera tardi dividere il mirto con mio marito sul divano e gli amaretti sardi, chiacchierare con lui, fantasticare su viaggi che dobbiamo per forza rinviare, d'inverno leggere fino a tardi davanti al camino acceso e sentire il rumore forte del vento e del  mare in tempesta, un film che mi pace anche se e' la decima volta che lo vedo, rivedere la finale dei mondiali del 82, ripensando  a dove eravamo e con chi, e la festa il giorno dopo a MILANO con tanti colleghi ed amici, certi viaggi fatti senza una meta  precisa,  in due, lunghissimi,  in auto 8.000 km, piu'  di una volta, l'Umbria sempre in due girando ovunque, sole e quiete, prendere l'aereo per vedere casa nuova di una figlia e festeggiare insieme, andarla a prendere in aeroporto quando finalmente riesce a venire lei al mare, felice, andare con lei in spiaggia, al ristorante, guardare le foto della bimba che abbiamo 'adottato' in Uganda, sognare di andare a trovarla prima o poi, ospitare le amiche/amici  che provengono da mezzo mondo o incontrarli a casa di mia figlia, cene indimenticabili, anche pulire casa mi piace e stirare, fatto poco fa, lenzuola nuove comprate oggi per altra figlia nel caso decida di tornare al mare in inverno, felpate perche' nelle camere non ho il riscaldamento ed e' piu' piacevole non trovarle di seta fresca o fresco cotone, preparare la camera per lei e viziarla, comprarle abiti e borse e  portarla nel suo ristorante preferito, invitare i suoi amici a cena, altra figlia.  Piantare fiori rubati e vederli crescere, qui facilissimo. La mia casa che adoro. Il silenzio di questo paradiso terrestre.  Potere  fare qualsiasi cosa essendo sola nel residence,  non disturbo nessuno.  E adesso pure la sicurezza di poter girare senza mascherina per qualche km senza vede gente.


Che bello. Ho immaginato tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adoro le lenzuola fresche, soprattutto d'estate, il rumore del mare che arriva fino a li, il vento, il cielo stellato sardo, le cene in giardino con figlie generi ed amici, il colore del mare sempre diverso, i fiori, bere acqua quando ho tanta sete, mangiare pecorino e pomodorini sardi con il civraxi ed ichnusa, restare in spiaggia fino a tardi a maggio e giugno, o andarci alle 6 del mattino se ne ho voglia, vedere  sorgere il sole sul mare al mattino appena alzata, e ancora di piu'   la luna rossa certe notti a giugno, e luglio, sentire ridere le figlie tra loro mentre lavo i piatti, vederle felici, una pista da sci con il sole e vista  sulla MARMOLADA, i cannelloni di carne, gli spaghetti con gli scampi, un buon vino bianco ghiacciato e la sera tardi dividere il mirto con mio marito sul divano e gli amaretti sardi, chiacchierare con lui, fantasticare su viaggi che dobbiamo per forza rinviare, d'inverno leggere fino a tardi davanti al camino acceso e sentire il rumore forte del vento e del  mare in tempesta, un film che mi pace anche se e' la decima volta che lo vedo, rivedere la finale dei mondiali del 82, ripensando  a dove eravamo e con chi, e la festa il giorno dopo a MILANO con tanti colleghi ed amici, certi viaggi fatti senza una meta  precisa,  in due, lunghissimi,  in auto 8.000 km, piu'  di una volta, l'Umbria sempre in due girando ovunque, sole e quiete, prendere l'aereo per vedere casa nuova di una figlia e festeggiare insieme, andarla a prendere in aeroporto quando finalmente riesce a venire lei al mare, felice, andare con lei in spiaggia, al ristorante, guardare le foto della bimba che abbiamo 'adottato' in Uganda, sognare di andare a trovarla prima o poi, ospitare le amiche/amici  che provengono da mezzo mondo o incontrarli a casa di mia figlia, cene indimenticabili, anche pulire casa mi piace e stirare, fatto poco fa, lenzuola nuove comprate oggi per altra figlia nel caso decida di tornare al mare in inverno, felpate perche' nelle camere non ho il riscaldamento ed e' piu' piacevole non trovarle di seta fresca o fresco cotone, preparare la camera per lei e viziarla, comprarle abiti e borse e  portarla nel suo ristorante preferito, invitare i suoi amici a cena, altra figlia.  Piantare fiori rubati e vederli crescere, qui facilissimo. La mia casa che adoro. Il silenzio di questo paradiso terrestre.  Potere  fare qualsiasi cosa essendo sola nel residence,  non disturbo nessuno.  E adesso pure la sicurezza di poter girare senza mascherina per qualche km senza vede gente.


Poesia


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (19 Ottobre 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adoro le lenzuola fresche, soprattutto d'estate, il rumore del mare che arriva fino a li, il vento, il cielo stellato sardo, le cene in giardino con figlie generi ed amici, il colore del mare sempre diverso, i fiori, bere acqua quando ho tanta sete, mangiare pecorino e pomodorini sardi con il civraxi ed ichnusa, restare in spiaggia fino a tardi a maggio e giugno, o andarci alle 6 del mattino se ne ho voglia, vedere  sorgere il sole sul mare al mattino appena alzata, e ancora di piu'   la luna rossa certe notti a giugno, e luglio, sentire ridere le figlie tra loro mentre lavo i piatti, vederle felici, una pista da sci con il sole e vista  sulla MARMOLADA, i cannelloni di carne, gli spaghetti con gli scampi, un buon vino bianco ghiacciato e la sera tardi dividere il mirto con mio marito sul divano e gli amaretti sardi, chiacchierare con lui, fantasticare su viaggi che dobbiamo per forza rinviare, d'inverno leggere fino a tardi davanti al camino acceso e sentire il rumore forte del vento e del  mare in tempesta, un film che mi pace anche se e' la decima volta che lo vedo, rivedere la finale dei mondiali del 82, ripensando  a dove eravamo e con chi, e la festa il giorno dopo a MILANO con tanti colleghi ed amici, certi viaggi fatti senza una meta  precisa,  in due, lunghissimi,  in auto 8.000 km, piu'  di una volta, l'Umbria sempre in due girando ovunque, sole e quiete, prendere l'aereo per vedere casa nuova di una figlia e festeggiare insieme, andarla a prendere in aeroporto quando finalmente riesce a venire lei al mare, felice, andare con lei in spiaggia, al ristorante, guardare le foto della bimba che abbiamo 'adottato' in Uganda, sognare di andare a trovarla prima o poi, ospitare le amiche/amici  che provengono da mezzo mondo o incontrarli a casa di mia figlia, cene indimenticabili, anche pulire casa mi piace e stirare, fatto poco fa, lenzuola nuove comprate oggi per altra figlia nel caso decida di tornare al mare in inverno, felpate perche' nelle camere non ho il riscaldamento ed e' piu' piacevole non trovarle di seta fresca o fresco cotone, preparare la camera per lei e viziarla, comprarle abiti e borse e  portarla nel suo ristorante preferito, invitare i suoi amici a cena, altra figlia.  Piantare fiori rubati e vederli crescere, qui facilissimo. La mia casa che adoro. Il silenzio di questo paradiso terrestre.  Potere  fare qualsiasi cosa essendo sola nel residence,  non disturbo nessuno.  E adesso pure la sicurezza di poter girare senza mascherina per qualche km senza vede gente.


... come se fossi lì a guardarti. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Lara3 (20 Ottobre 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adoro le lenzuola fresche, soprattutto d'estate, il rumore del mare che arriva fino a li, il vento, il cielo stellato sardo, le cene in giardino con figlie generi ed amici, il colore del mare sempre diverso, i fiori, bere acqua quando ho tanta sete, mangiare pecorino e pomodorini sardi con il civraxi ed ichnusa, restare in spiaggia fino a tardi a maggio e giugno, o andarci alle 6 del mattino se ne ho voglia, vedere  sorgere il sole sul mare al mattino appena alzata, e ancora di piu'   la luna rossa certe notti a giugno, e luglio, sentire ridere le figlie tra loro mentre lavo i piatti, vederle felici, una pista da sci con il sole e vista  sulla MARMOLADA, i cannelloni di carne, gli spaghetti con gli scampi, un buon vino bianco ghiacciato e la sera tardi dividere il mirto con mio marito sul divano e gli amaretti sardi, chiacchierare con lui, fantasticare su viaggi che dobbiamo per forza rinviare, d'inverno leggere fino a tardi davanti al camino acceso e sentire il rumore forte del vento e del  mare in tempesta, un film che mi pace anche se e' la decima volta che lo vedo, rivedere la finale dei mondiali del 82, ripensando  a dove eravamo e con chi, e la festa il giorno dopo a MILANO con tanti colleghi ed amici, certi viaggi fatti senza una meta  precisa,  in due, lunghissimi,  in auto 8.000 km, piu'  di una volta, l'Umbria sempre in due girando ovunque, sole e quiete, prendere l'aereo per vedere casa nuova di una figlia e festeggiare insieme, andarla a prendere in aeroporto quando finalmente riesce a venire lei al mare, felice, andare con lei in spiaggia, al ristorante, guardare le foto della bimba che abbiamo 'adottato' in Uganda, sognare di andare a trovarla prima o poi, ospitare le amiche/amici  che provengono da mezzo mondo o incontrarli a casa di mia figlia, cene indimenticabili, anche pulire casa mi piace e stirare, fatto poco fa, lenzuola nuove comprate oggi per altra figlia nel caso decida di tornare al mare in inverno, felpate perche' nelle camere non ho il riscaldamento ed e' piu' piacevole non trovarle di seta fresca o fresco cotone, preparare la camera per lei e viziarla, comprarle abiti e borse e  portarla nel suo ristorante preferito, invitare i suoi amici a cena, altra figlia.  Piantare fiori rubati e vederli crescere, qui facilissimo. La mia casa che adoro. Il silenzio di questo paradiso terrestre.  Potere  fare qualsiasi cosa essendo sola nel residence,  non disturbo nessuno.  E adesso pure la sicurezza di poter girare senza mascherina per qualche km senza vede gente.


Sei una delle poche tradite che sono rimaste e che sono pure serene. 
Stai bene nella tua vita, nelle tue parole si sente la tua serenità.
Ti auguro di essere sempre serena come nelle belle immagini che hai descritto sopra.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Sono ancora vivo
Ed autosufficiente
Ho un lavoro che mi piace
Sono parte di una famiglia
Sono donatore di sangue
Faccio volontariato in una associazione
So fare l’orto e produco un sacco di verdura
Ho ancora un genitore
Faccio le scale da solo
Posso fare lavori manuali in cui ci si sporca


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono ancora vivo
> Ed autosufficiente
> Ho un lavoro che mi piace
> Sono parte di una famiglia
> ...


se coltivi le zucchine ti banno


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Solo in estate, mi piacciono alla brace tagliate a fette, oppure al vapore.


----------



## bettypage (8 Dicembre 2020)

La bellezza


Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie le scrivo dopo e credo che farò fatica a limitarmi


I 5 sensi. 
Ammirare
Annusare
Toccare 
Gustare
Sentire
E la possibilità di scegliere il cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché le chiedi?


Per parlare d’altro.
In effetti era solo un diversivo in un periodo pesante del forum


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché provo profonda irritazione per il clima lamentoso a ogni livello.
> Ognuno di noi ha una infinità di cose belle per cui essere grato alla vita.
> È bello leggere anche quelle degli altri, anche fossero solo una birra fresca in estate o in inverno una cioccolata calda nella cucina della mamma.


Brunetta, di solito mi stai sui coglioni, ma debbo ammettere che hai ragione... 
Troppe persone si lamentano del nulla. 
L'altro gg qui a Milano ha nevicato pesantemente, io sono sceso a spalare, nel piazzale del condominio ed insieme ad una vicina abbiamo fatto anche la rampa dei box, ma senza che volessi un premio, (mi fa ancora male la schiena), mi scrive la mia ex scopamica mandandomi una foto del cancello di casa sua, lamentandosi che lo spazzaneve passando le aveva accumulato tutta la neve davanti al suo cancello pedonale, al che le ho chiesto cosa potesse fare quel povero stronzo che era passato con lo spazzaneve.. Mangiarla?!? non ci ho più visto e l'ho riempita di insulti. Tutto è dovuto, alcune persone si sentono in dovere di aprire bocca e lamentarsi per ogni minima puttanata.


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché provo profonda irritazione per il clima lamentoso a ogni livello.
> Ognuno di noi ha una infinità di cose belle per cui essere grato alla vita.
> È bello leggere anche quelle degli altri, anche fossero solo una birra fresca in estate o in inverno una cioccolata calda nella cucina della mamma.


1) essere sopravvissuto al mio primo incidente in scooter da ragazzo
2) non aver preso brutte strade, calcolando la mancanza di una figura paterna nella mia vita
3) non essermi sposato senza amore, perché lo facevano tutti
4) essere sopravvissuto ad un bellissimo incidente in moto, dove quel giorno decisi di indossare il casco integrale (ringrazio DIO) Ruppi tibia malleolo trauma cranico ed un taglio sul mento, più una doccia di benzina che mi brucio le chiappe del culo
5) essere sopravvissuto ad un incidente in moto in Sardegna dove venni disarcionato dalla moto e cadendo Ruppi di netto 4 costole (dolore atroce)
6) aver avuto la possibilità di spaziare nel mondo dell'eros e di cambiare partner spesso, facendo Scambismo.
7) aver iniziato 3anni fa ad organizzare eventi trekking dove ho avuto modo di conoscere bellissima gente con il giusto approccio alla vita
8) grato di essere un cazzone, un problem resolving, un curiosone, un indole indomabile sempre alla ricerca di cose nuove
9) grato di aver la passione per la cucina, che in questo 2020 è letteralmente esplosa ed appaga la mia golosità, ma anche la mia voglia di programmare è creare. La gente mi venera perché gli cucino due minchiate e non capiscono che potrebbero farsele anche da soli.
10) grato di questo anno 2020, mi dispiace per i morti, ma io ho finalmente finito di ristrutturare casa, di riprendermi in mano la mia vita I miei tempi, le mie passioni e capire e comprendere che la gestione del tempo è fondamentale.

Grato di aver preso la decisione di farmi crescere i capelli come forma di ribellione, quest'anno ne ho timbrate 5 su 7 che ho broccolato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> 1) essere sopravvissuto al mio primo incidente in scooter da ragazzo
> 2) non aver preso brutte strade, calcolando la mancanza di una figura paterna nella mia vita
> 3) non essermi sposato senza amore, perché lo facevano tutti
> 4) essere sopravvissuto ad un bellissimo incidente in moto, dove quel giorno decisi di indossare il casco integrale (ringrazio DIO) Ruppi tibia malleolo trauma cranico ed un taglio sul mento, più una doccia di benzina che mi brucio le chiappe del culo
> ...


Forse la moto non è il mezzo più idoneo per te, visto i vari incidenti. 

Suggerisci qualche ricetta, una di quelle che stupiscono


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse la moto non è il mezzo più idoneo per te, visto i vari incidenti.
> 
> Suggerisci qualche ricetta, una di quelle che stupiscono


Ahahahah adesso guido bene... Ho preso dimestichezza con il mezzo !!!
Cmq sono dell'idea che qualcuno ha guardato giù. 

Ricette TOP?!? 
L'altro gg ho fatto 9 kg di pochezza poi sezionata in 3 lotti, mi son comprato una pancetta con coscia, disossata, condita e legata, poi uno dei tre pezzi è finito in forno per 4ore.
Di solito per stupire la ragazza faccio un risottino in pentola di rame, mantecato col taleggio. Spazio fra primi e secondi. 
È tutta una questione di ottimizzazione dei tempi e le donne ne vanno matte...


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ahahahah adesso guido bene... Ho preso dimestichezza con il mezzo !!!
> Cmq sono dell'idea che qualcuno ha guardato giù.
> 
> Ricette TOP?!?
> ...


Taleggio? Augurati che non abbia problemi di intolleranza, se no ti uccide


----------



## Paolo78mi (1 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Taleggio? Augurati che non abbia problemi di intolleranza, se no ti uccide


Io lo adoro... è un gusto cosi deciso che con il risotto si sposa benissimo...
Però debbo ammettere che il risotto con il midollo è un qualcosa di libidinoso oso oso ed ancora oso !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io lo adoro... è un gusto cosi deciso che con il risotto si sposa benissimo...
> Però debbo ammettere che il risotto con il midollo è un qualcosa di libidinoso oso oso ed ancora oso !!!


Risotto gorgonzola e pere, ottimo


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Risotto gorgonzola e pere, ottimo


e dai mi vizi  , gia c'è chi tu sai


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai mi vizi  , gia c'è chi tu sai


Goloso buon anno


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2021)

lo faccio anche a te l'augurio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Taleggio? Augurati che non abbia problemi di intolleranza, se no ti uccide


Intolleranza generica al formaggio.
Il taleggio ha un sapore molto forte e generalmente non mi piace, così come non mi piacciono tutti i formaggi stagionati, con esclusione di parmigiano e grana, ed erborinati.
Eppure, proprio in Val Taleggio, ho mangiato un risotto al taleggio che era buonissimo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intolleranza generica al formaggio.
> Il taleggio ha un sapore molto forte e generalmente non mi piace, così come non mi piacciono tutti i formaggi stagionati, con esclusione di parmigiano e grana, ed erborinati.
> Eppure, proprio in Val Taleggio, ho mangiato un risotto al taleggio che era buonissimo.


Ingredienti ottimi, bravo cuoco e si riesce a mangiare anche ingredienti che non ci attirano


----------

